# RE: New Fishing Club



## pirc12 (Apr 15, 2012)

*RE: New Fishing Club*

New club meeting is tonight April 30th!!!!!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

That's an interesting place to have it.... Good luck, and tight lines. TB


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

do i have to use the secret knock/password? 

little helpful hint about your club. DETAILS!!!!! nobody knows where to go, what time, if they can get a membership or anything. if you want this to grow or be anything other that an waste of time and money you need to inform people and not let them guess!:no:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Where?
Time?
Or is this one of those things where you already know who will be there?


----------



## pirc12 (Apr 15, 2012)

Place: DeFrance Indoor Flea Market
230 Eglin Pkwy SE
Fort Walton Beach Florida

6:30p Tonight we are going to try and have a tournament Sat.
Any Question about club I can be reached at 850-865-1199 Shannon


----------



## pirc12 (Apr 15, 2012)

I know you have looked at and replied to all my posts so you know when and where and why would I be posting a new club if we were'nt looking for new members?


----------



## pirc12 (Apr 15, 2012)

The last message I posted was to Fisheye48!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

pirc12 said:


> The last message I posted was to Fisheye48!


Must be on my computer after I go to bed at night. I didn't see where you posted a time or place last I saw you had one for MAY 30th not April 30th. Also make sure you keep track of your lies one post you had membership at $40 then another it was $25 so which is it. And people ask questions since this I a forum might be to your benefit to try and anwser them if you want people to come fish for a peice of wood and metal after burning twice what that plaque is worth. Good luck finding members


----------

